# R700: saffron metallic vs. charcoal



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Yes, it's only paint, but should I choose: 

a.) saffron, a color with a personality,

or

b.) charcoal, a paint that is easier to touch-up.

your input, please


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

*Charcoal*

Had the chance to see both up close in my LBS. Excellent looking paint job. I'd rather go with the charcoal...it has a more classic look and shouldn't "date" the bike as much as the saffron. Easier to match components with charcoal.

TheCapman


----------



## 64deville (Dec 28, 2004)

I've seen both and like both. The charoal is not as plain jane as one would expect. It is actually really sharp and the fact that the entire bike is one color is a plus. The Saffron looks good too but I wish the whole bike was that color.

Either way you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

charcoal, I like it better, but then again I have a blue bike


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

*Live by the seat of your pants!*

Go Saffron!

If you intend to have this bike for a number of years, differentiate yourself from the countless hordes that will play safe with the grey. On the other hand if you're the sort that might buy the new Synapse in 18 months play safe as it'll be easier to resell the grey. However, please note this advice is from someone who bought his first ever Cannondale because he liked the fact that the frame colour was called 'Viper Red' - shallow and proud of it!


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*It's your own personal style, innit?*

I'm a matte black kind of guy, don't really want anybody to notice my ride. That said, if you're into the saffron, go for it- are you buying a bike while thinking about the resale? Don't put the cart before the horse. A new bike is an exercise in pleasing yourself, just go with it and don't limit yourself (except financially, if need be.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

Charcoal... but then again I am biased since I just brought mine home today. Had to wait a few extra days but the bike is just plain EVIL looking. I love it.


----------



## Longfrog (Nov 9, 2005)

Charcoal all the way. Subtle and fast looking.


----------

